# USC Thornton School of Music - SMPTV Program



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 3, 2013)

I am thinking of taking a year off work and to go off study. 

I came across this course called the SMPTV (Scoring for Motion Picture and Television) in LA.

Link: http://www.smptv.net/

I have already two degrees with a Masters in Film Scoring from the UK but I am looking to expand my skills and have access to a great faculty plus working orchestral music understanding with a larger industry context - This last part is very important for me apart from practical understanding of writing for the orchestra.

This course offers, deep film score analysis with a great faculty on board and opportunities to work with medium sized orchestras and can possibly lead to internships with other composers in LA.

Anyone here done this course before? If so, what is your take on it? Has it been helpful?

I studied under Stephen Deustch at Bournemouth University and while he was leading the course and offered the best he could, the wider industry application and opportunities to work with orchestral musicians was not possible.

I imagine being in LA, this could perhaps be different with a more vibrant scene out there. However, I hear horror stories about scoring stages closing down, work slowing and less opportunities for young people to learn. I hope its a small part of the problem and that the course will still stand for what it claims. 

It also provides a little experience with conducting. Sitting in Mumbai, it is very difficult to get this sort of experience. 

There is another great program in London from the NFTS but this is out of my budget as well as is a two-year program which I will not be able to afford. Interestingly, Stephen was on the board and help co-design parts of the course. So, I am thinking its more of the same but with more possibilities to work with other musicians and film makers. 

Of course, this thing will cost me a lot so to all folks living in LA or who have done this course, is this worth the time?

I am planning to visit USC in July perhaps to see this for myself but a preliminary feedback will be great!


Many thanks.


Tanuj.


----------



## arnau (Apr 4, 2013)

Probably the best program out there. I did it in 2002. Quite an experience , specially all the recordings with orchestras and small ensembles we did.
Arnau


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Tanuj,

From what I've seen/heard of your music you have little need for more instruction...but I think you might gain connections that could be your ticket to the bigger projects. LA and USC seem to be a way into "Hollywood". If you have the time and money it would be worth your while.

I'm a little biased as my son is a student tour guide at USC and if you take a tour of the campus in july he will be working then. My son has had opportunities he would never have had anywhere else. 

I would give my right arm to have been in that program when I was younger.

Good luck...


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for replying guys. The next session is only starts in August next year so I have some time to apply for it - by the end of this year. 

It does seem like an excellent course with future opportunities. 

Jimbo88 - May be I will meet your son then. They recommended that I visit later than July as there will be too few classes going on. In September, I will get to meet both the faculty and some students. 

I have lots of work here but I want to learn further and taking a year off is not going to cause a huge dent in my 'career'...luckily time is on my side as I am 29 still. 

I am most interested in the composition, orchestration and performance possibilities with orchestras and small ensembles.

The experience I have gathered in the last 6 years will be helpful, I hope!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Lemmonz (Apr 5, 2013)

I did SMPTV in 09-10. The course was great, and expensive. It won't give you a career but it certainly doesn't hurt it. 

Go check it out if you can finance the cost, and are looking to live and work in LA afterwards. If you'll be an international student, you should be aware and prepare yourself for the potential difficulties of getting and keeping a visa. 

Not looking to live in LA afterwards? Then there are probably other great (cheaper) places to get information and experience.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 6, 2013)

Lemmonz,

A change of scene will be good. Of course, if I can find work in LA, that would be great! 

Because, in India we do not have orchestras and there is no way to get this kind of exposure or experience, no amount of money can bring me this over here. 

I am not sure which other courses are better/equal and cheaper?

I am used to the Visa issues - I hold two degrees from the UK being an international student is not a problem for me. As to ahead of that - I cant be sure of anything just as anything else really.

It is not really an issue if I can find work. The authorities are straight forward as such. It is a difficult process but it is a clean system. I am already working on music for a US Tv show for another composer who is running a small private library. They have liked three tracks right now and one of them may be used for the cold opening of the show. If I can continue to sustain this kind of work even while studying or afterward, it should be easier to move there. 

My first priority is learning and the course itself. 

I am however glad to know that most everyone I have spoken to of the course and those who have done it before, speak highly of it.

Tanuj.


----------



## Lemmonz (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly of the details/cost of other programs, but they are more and more of them popping up each year. I've met some people who have gone to Berklee, Columbia College in Chicago, and Pacific Northwest Scoring Program (or whatever it's called) in Seattle. I had looked at NYU and North Carolina School of the Arts when I was looking around years ago. I'm sure you'll find plenty with a little bit of research.

There's no real 'secrets' in film scoring so a lot of those programs will probably cover same info (I'm obviously generalizing to a degree with that statement). Recording with live musicians is definitely a plus (I think some other programs do recording as well). If you are writing under an experienced composer, that's probably a great education there. 

Since you already have 2 degrees (assuming they are music/comp degrees), getting more experience might be better suited for you over more study/learning. Since you mentioned recording being a big draw for you, you could easily take the money you'd spend on an education and record your music with a remote orchestra. If you spread out recording over time, you can learn from your sessions as you go and probably gain quite a lot from the experience. You'll do a lot more recording than you would at any school for the amount of money these programs cost. 

I chose to go to SMPTV because I have a degree in jazz and had done film scoring on the side. I wanted to learn more about it and move to a 'music' city. I applied to some schools and end up at SMPTV. Student loans helped me pay for it.

SMPTV is only a year long and it is packed with tons of info. It's up to you to take it all in and make the most of it. The year is very intense and doesn't leave extra time for much else, so an additional writing gig would feel almost impossible. You'll get a certificate at the end of the year which, in my opinion, is academically worthless. Other programs will give you a Masters degree which at least holds some weight if you have any interest in teaching college. I don't have an interest in teaching film scoring so that didn't bother me, but might bother others. 

Last thing, SMPTV won't get you job or work. That'll be up to you to navigate. There may be some connections to follow up on, but maybe not. During my year, I heard multiple times that it can take around 5 years afterwards to get yourself on your feet out here in terms of work. In my experience, that's proving true. 

Not trying to talk you in, or out of, SMPTV but wanted to give a clear, un-romanticized view of it as an option among other options.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 7, 2013)

Lemmonz,

PM sent!

Tanuj.


----------

